# Tassel ear corn



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Found this mini ear growing on one of my corn plant's tassel.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's almost scary sounding. How could it possibly have done that?

Would have loved to see it still attached to the ear.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Evidently they do happen.It was growing on the tassel at the top of the plant.I'll see if any other have that going on.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

https://www.agry.purdue.edu/ext/corn/news/timeless/TasselEars.html


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I guess by me planting my corn so tight I never got to see that happening. Now I'm going to have to remember that next year just to see what happens. 

It's a little less scary now too.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

That's kinda cool. All my years in the farm and never saw such a thing. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Did you see how developed some of those ears were? I wonder what would happen if a way was found to protect them. Would they be edible?


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I don't see any reason they wouldn't be. The article said the reason for lack of development was being unprotected from weather and pests. It's technically the same as the normal corn but without husks.


----------

